# Rarity spotted



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Check out what I saw getting smogged yesterday:


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

looks like a kit car.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

There is a guy around me with an old Countach (sp?) as well. I can't imagine what he spends per year to keep it on the road.
-Getz


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow beautiful!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

GusIsBoosted said:


> looks like a kit car.


I'm guessing you're not old enough to recognize a classic?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Stugots said:


> I'm guessing you're not old enough to recognize a classic?


Plenty of nice looking Fiero kit cars out there.


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

Stugots said:


> I'm guessing you're not old enough to recognize a classic?


OH NO YOU DIDNT....

sorry, but I am proud to consider myself a automobile enthusiast. Its all ive done and loved sicne i was 13.... (started doing good old 1/4 miles and autox at a very early age)... so not only do i drive very well (atleast i think so) but i know my fair share about cars...

Just cuz im on the younger side (turned 19 today) doesnt mean im a moron.

And yes theres plenty of nice Fiero kits out there... most look legit.....
No engine shots... no cigar.
Thats my take on most exotics.

YOu have no idea how many Carrera "GTs" there are running around..... with a wimpy 6cylinder in them.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

And by that token, I'm pretty sure I can recognize the difference between a kit car Countach and the real thing, since I've actually spent time in the car. 

Oh, and a Fiero (seriously?) != a Countach, in any way, shape, or form.

And as far as Carrera GT's are concerned, I dunno, but maybe that's just common down in Chula.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Stugots said:


> And by that token, I'm pretty sure I can recognize the difference between a kit car Countach and the real thing, since I've actually spent time in the car.
> 
> *Oh, and a Fiero (seriously?) != a Countach, in any way, shape, or form.*
> 
> And as far as Carrera GT's are concerned, I dunno, but maybe that's just common down in Chula.


Kit car = fiero with chopped and modded body

I've been in two Countach kit cars, both looked very similiar to the real deal which was parked less than 15ft away.


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Next door neighbor has a Countach in yellow, man can you hear that thing coming a mile away. Even in low RPMs it's screaming.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Stugots said:


> I'm guessing you're not old enough to recognize a classic?


Nope, even when it was brand new it looked like a kit car


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Stugots said:


> I'm guessing you're not old enough to recognize a classic?


He`s not even old enough to know how "Countach" is pronounced.... 

(where`s Sonny Crockett when you *really* need him ?)


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Yous guyz crack me up. Seriously, if you can't tell the difference between a real exotic and a kit car within a few minutes of looking at it, turn in your Car Guy credentials. One of the biggest "legit" tipoffs on the OP's Lambo pics is the hideous bumpers of the day, those were dark times for small manufacturers trying to meet DOT/EPA regs.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

mtbscott said:


> Yous guyz crack me up. Seriously, if you can't tell the difference between a real exotic and a kit car within a few minutes of looking at it, turn in your Car Guy credentials. One of the biggest "legit" tipoffs on the OP's Lambo pics is the hideous bumpers of the day, those were dark times for small manufacturers trying to meet DOT/EPA regs.


Nothing to do w/ being a small manufacturer. Not only did we have those hideous bumper regulations, but the European imports of the day were designed at home (in Germany, Italy, etc.) and then made to conform to US reg almost as an afterthought. Heck just look at Mercedes from that era:


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

****-tash?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

****-tosh.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Stugots said:


> ****-tosh.


Joo goddit mang....


----------

